# Hilfe bei Wakü Verschlauchung zwecks Reihenfolge!!!!



## Charismatic Enigma (12. Januar 2012)

*Hilfe bei Wakü Verschlauchung zwecks Reihenfolge!!!!*

hi jungs nachdem ich alle kühler und radiatoren soweit verbaut habe geht es nun an die verschlauchung der einzelnen komponenten,hierzu eine bestimmt allezu bekannte frage, und zwar gibt es eine bestimt reihenfolge die man einhalten sollte ausser dass der agb vor der pumpe sitzen sollte? habe in verschiedenen foren gelesen dass folgende verschlauchung am optimalsten wäre: 



agb-ausgangsschlauch ---> pumpen-eingang.....pumpen-ausgangsschlauch  ---> cpu eingang.....cpu-ausgangsschlauch ---> gpu-eingang...gpu-ausgangsschlauch --->  radiator-eingang......radiator-ausgangsschlauch ---> eingang agb

oder kann ich auch 

agb-ausgangsschlauch ---> pumpen-eingang.....pumpen-ausgangsschlauch ---> gpu eingang.....gpu-ausgangsschlauch ---> cpu-eingang...cpu-ausgangsschlauch ---> radiator-eingang......radiator-ausgangsschlauch ---> eingang agb

gibt es im allgemeinen regeln zu beachten wegen eingang und ausgang an den verschiedenen komponenten? 

habe folgende verbaut: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme HF - Acetal+EN (Nickel) (775/1156/1155/1366/2011/AM2/AM3/939/XEON) EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme HF - Acetal+EN (Nickel) (775/1156/1155/1366/2011/AM2/AM3/939/XEON) 10339

eingang/inlet ist in der installationsanleitung  beschrieben ,das erste loch aber wie schaut es beim gpu kühler aus???

mein gpu kühler ist folgender: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FC580/570 GTX+ - Acetal+EN (Nickel) EK Water Blocks EK-FC580/570 GTX+ - Acetal+EN (Nickel) 12406

da ich in der installationsanleitung keine beschreibung oder bild hatte wo eingang/inlet oder ausgang/outlet steht gehe ich davon aus dass es egal ist wie dier verschlauchung am gpu kühler ist sehe ich das richtig?!

würde mich auf eure antworten freuen möchte nämlich nichts verkehrt machen und die wakü endlich in betrieb nehmen. 

schonmal danke im vorraus für eure tipps und antworten!!!

lg enigma


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Wakü Verschlauchung zwecks Reihenfolge!!!!*

Anschluss ist egal, ja.
Reihenfolge der Kühler auch.


----------



## darknitro (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Wakü Verschlauchung zwecks Reihenfolge!!!!*

also der Anschluss an den Komponenten ist nicht immer egal, solage AGB -> Pumpe -> ... -> AGB, hat den Sinn das es einfacher zu befüllen ist, und die Pumpe die erste Zeit immer Luftblasenfreies Wasser bekommt. Später währ es egtl egal weil irgendwann auch die letzten Luftblasen aus den Radiatoren und Kühler drausen sind.

Anschluss z.b. bei NB/SB Kühler schon, bei z.B. CPU muss nicht sein das egal ist ! (Beim AGB ist es meist auch nicht egal)

Musst schaun wie dein Kühler aufgebaut ist. (dazu am Besten die Plexi versionen anschaun)

Dein CPU Kühler hat beispielsweise ein Düsenblech drin, währe also blöd wenn man den falschen Anschluss nimmt, damit währe der Sinn dieses Blechs hinüber (eher contraproduktiv)

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme HF - EN (Nickel) (775/1156/1155/1366/2011/AM2/AM3/939/XEON) EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme HF - EN (Nickel) (775/1156/1155/1366/2011/AM2/AM3/939/XEON) 10340

Bei Graka machts warscheinlich nich viel aus, aber wenn du genau hinschaust ist das anströmverhalten auf einer Seite optimiert. Also von links.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FC580/570 GTX - Nickel EK Water Blocks EK-FC580/570 GTX+ - EN (Nickel) 12407


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (12. Januar 2012)

Sowie ich das verstanden habe befinden sich also die Eingänge bei den Kühlern auf der linken Seite?! Als AGB nutze ich den phobya balancer 250 Black Nickel glaube der hat keinen vorgeschriebenen in and Out?!


----------



## fac3l3ss (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Wakü Verschlauchung zwecks Reihenfolge!!!!*



Charismatic Enigma schrieb:


> Sowie ich das verstanden habe befinden sich also die Eingänge bei den Kühlern auf der linken Seite?! Als AGB nutze ich den phobya balancer 250 Black Nickel glaube der hat keinen vorgeschriebenen in and Out?!


 "In" ist egal, nur sollte der "Out" unten sein und in die Pumpe gehen. 
Ich habe BTW die völlig ausreichende 150er Version. 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## darknitro (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Wakü Verschlauchung zwecks Reihenfolge!!!!*



Charismatic Enigma schrieb:


> Sowie ich das verstanden habe befinden sich also die Eingänge bei den Kühlern auf der linken Seite?! Als AGB nutze ich den phobya balancer 250 Black Nickel glaube der hat keinen vorgeschriebenen in and Out?!


 
Kann man nicht pauschalisieren.

Bei deinen Kühlern (wenn man vom 1. Bild ausgeht) stimmts allerdings, der Linke der IN und der Rechte der OUT

Bei deinem AGB ist es (wenn er steht egal) wenn er liegend verbaut wird muss der untere Anschluss genommen werden, sollte aber egtl klar sein ^^ (logisches Denken vorrausgesetzt)


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (13. Januar 2012)

Hat mich logisch denken nichts zu tun is mir schon klar dass die unteren Anschlüsse genommen werden müssen ich habe aber unten 4 Anschlüsse o:O


----------



## Malkolm (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Wakü Verschlauchung zwecks Reihenfolge!!!!*

Nimm den, der das Verschlauchen am einfachsten macht. Der AGB ist einfach nur ein Hohlkörper mit Löchern; sowas wie einen spezieller Eingang bzw. Ausgang gibt es nicht, wozu auch. Dem AGB liegt sogar noch eine kleine Plastik-Trennwand bei, damit man direkt zwei Löcher nebeneinander nutzen kann, ohne Gefahr zu laufen etwaige Luftbläschen direkt wieder in den Kreislauf zurückzuführen.


----------



## darknitro (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Wakü Verschlauchung zwecks Reihenfolge!!!!*

Ja doch da kommt (schon) wieder logisches denken in Frage ;D 

Je einen Anschluss auf jeder Seite des 'Blechs'.
Welchen ist ja egal, Hauptsache IN & OUT sind nicht genau nebeneinander (also nicht getrennt von dem Trennblech, soferns ein Blechteil ist, sieht auf den Bildern aber so aus)


----------

